# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Ζωγράφου-Νέος

## ktselios

Παιδιά καλημέρα!

Ενδιαφέρομαι να γίνω μέλος του AWMN. Σήμερα έκανα καταγραφή του κόμβου μου #10961 myNode.

Διάβασα αρκετά πράγματα τις τελευταίες ημέρες. Ήμουν "καλό παιδί" και μελέτησα αρκετά.

Θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια πάντως: μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να κάνουμε ένα scan να δουμε τι "παίζει";;

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Είσαι μόλις 277 μ. από τον TheLaz #3267 και 441 μ. από τον ngia #913.
Εκτός συγκλονιστικού απροόπτου, συνδέεσαι άνετα σε κάποιον από τους δύο.

----------


## aprin

> Ήμουν "καλό παιδί" και μελέτησα αρκετά.



Ρε τι κάνετε στους νέους,είδατε?  ::

----------


## ktselios

> Καλωσήλθες,
> 
> Είσαι μόλις 277 μ. από τον TheLaz #3267 και 441 μ. από τον ngia #913.
> Εκτός συγκλονιστικού απροόπτου, συνδέεσαι άνετα σε κάποιον από τους δύο.


Ναι έτσι είναι, αλλά δε θα πρέπει να έχω και οπτική επαφή;; Ή μήπως είναι απαραίτητη μόνο σε αποστάσεις μεγαλύτερες από 300m?

Πρέπει να επικοινωνήσω με τους διαχειρστές των κόμβων αυτών για να με βοηθήσουν για ένα scan;

----------


## Vigor

Εννοείται πως πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή, και η διασύνδεση να λάβει χώρα με εξοπλισμό που θα εγκατασταθεί στην ταράτσα.

Έχεις PM με το τηλέφωνό μου. Αύριο το πρωί μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε και scan αν θέλεις.

----------


## ktselios

Σήμερα πέρασε ο Vigor από το σπίτι μου και κάναμε ένα scanning. Από ότι έδειξε έχω επαφή με κόμβους και μάλιστα πολύ καλή. Οπότε πλέον προχωράω προς την αναζήτηση του εξοπλισμού.

Vigor σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## TheLaz

Καλώς ήρθες...

Μετά τις 16:00 μαζευόμαστε για καφέ στους αμπελόκηπους.
Υπάρχει και σχετικό thread.

Αν θες και μπορείς περνάς να σε γνωρίσουμε και από κοντά  ::  

Λάζαρος.

----------


## Vigor

Και τα αποτελέσματα του scan είχαν ως ακολούθως:

----------


## ktselios

Καταρχήν εύχομαι καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

Αφού πλέον έχω κάνει τα προκαταρκτικά βήματα (μέχρι δηλαδή και το scan) αποφάσισα να προχωρίσω και στο επόμενο βήμα, που είναι η αγορά του εξοπλισμού.

Θέλω μια μικρή βοήθεια όμως, γιατί κάποια πράγματα δεν τα έχω καταλάβει καλά. Σημειώστε ότι είμαι αρχάριος, αλλά φιλότιμος αρχάριος. Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά στο forum και όλα τα συναφή, αλλά κάπου χρειάζομαι και βοήθεια από τους "παλιούς". Ξεκινάω.... και ευπρόσδεκτα όλα τα σχόλιά σας

Κεραία:
Pacific Wireless - 23dBi Bandpass filtered Die Cast Grid N Female pigtail
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=298

ή 

Ferimex - ISM 24dBi
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 1187102617

Θα την βάλω σε έναν ιστό που έχω μια κεραία τηλεόρασης ήδη.

Συσκευή 'bridge'
OVISLINK AIRLIVE ACCESS POINT WL-5460AP
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 1187102617

Καλώδιο:
Aircom+

Και τώρα εξηγήστε μου κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνω:
Χρειάζομαι 2 συνδετήρες: έναν στο κάθε άκρο του καλωδίου. Χρειάζομαι και pigtail? Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι πρέπει να συνδέσω την κεραία με την συσκευή. Άρα σκέφτομαι ότι το καλώδιο με τους κατάλληλους συνδετήρες κάνει αυτήν ακριβώς την δουλειά. Καλά τα λέω ???

Οι συνδετήρες που πρέπει να αγοράσω είναι Ν-male και RP-SMA male. Σωστά;

Έχω και κάποιες άλλες απορίες, αλλά θα ρωτήσω αργότερα...

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## ngia

Προτίμησε πιατάκι (80άρι), αν κάποια στιγμή πας στα 5, απλά αλλάζεις feeder.
Διαφορετικά οι δύο κεραίες που παραθέτεις είναι ισοδύναμες.
Το καλώδιο θα έχει Νtype στα άκρα του. Χρειάζεσαι και ένα Pigtail για να ενώσεις τη συσκευή με το καλώδιο (Ν σε SMA). Προσοχή στις πολικότητες.

----------


## ktselios

@ngia

Να κάνω μια απλή ερώτηση: για ποιο λόγο να χρειαστώ μελλοντικά τα 5MHz? Θέλω να πω πέρα από την ταχύτητα, έχω κάποιο άλλο όφελος; 

Πάντως έπειτα από συζήτηση με τον Vigor, απέκλεισα το πιάτο για λόγους στήριξης και μόνο. Έχω έναν ιστό και λέω να βάλω πλέγμα, το οποίο θα έχει μικρότερη αντίσταση στον αέρα.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ngia

Μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, καλύτερη απόκριση.
το δεύτερο είναι απαραίτητο για εφαρμογές πραγματικού χρόνου, όπως παιχνίδια, voip.
Άρα βάζεις πλέγμα.

----------


## dti

> Ξεκινάω.... και ευπρόσδεκτα όλα τα σχόλιά σας
> 
> Κεραία:
> Pacific Wireless - 23dBi Bandpass filtered Die Cast Grid N Female pigtail
> http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=298
> 
> ή 
> 
> Ferimex - ISM 24dBi
> http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 1187102617


Προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα την Pacific Wireless σε σχέση με την Ferimex.

Θα την βάλω σε έναν ιστό που έχω μια κεραία τηλεόρασης ήδη.





> Και τώρα εξηγήστε μου κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνω:
> Χρειάζομαι 2 συνδετήρες: έναν στο κάθε άκρο του καλωδίου. Χρειάζομαι και pigtail? Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι πρέπει να συνδέσω την κεραία με την συσκευή. Άρα σκέφτομαι ότι το καλώδιο με τους κατάλληλους συνδετήρες κάνει αυτήν ακριβώς την δουλειά. Καλά τα λέω ???
> 
> Οι συνδετήρες που πρέπει να αγοράσω είναι Ν-male και RP-SMA male. Σωστά;


Πολύ σωστά τα λες, αλλά έχε υπόψη σου οτι το aircom+ είναι αρκετά χοντρό / δύσκαμπτο και ίσως δεν είναι τόσο λειτουργικό να εγκαταστήσεις το rpsma στην άκρη του. Γι αυτό ίσως το pigtail rpsma σε n female να είναι καλύτερη επιλογή. Πάντως εξαρτάται από το πού θα τοποθετηθεί το ovislink.

----------


## Vigor

Κώστα σου έχω στείλει ήδη email από εχτές με απαντήσεις στις απορίες σου που αφορούσαν τον εξοπλισμό που θα χρειαστείς.

----------


## ktselios

@Vigor

ΟΚ Γιώργο το πήρα το email. Μόλις έχω νεότερα με τις αγορές ή τυχόν απορίες, θα επικοινωνήσω.

Θυμάσαι όμως τι οπισθοδρόμηση έχω με το internet και έτσι τα μαθαίνω με καθυστέρηση όλα.....!


Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## ktselios

Παιδιά επανέρχομαι, μιας και πλέον έχω αγοράσει τον εξοπλισμό μου και τον έχω στήσει κιόλας. Οπότε ουσιαστικά μου απομένει να κάνω τo link. Επειδή είμαι αρχάριος θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια από κάποιον γνώστη. Θα μπορούσε κανείς να με βοηθήσει;;

----------


## aprin

Τι εξοπλισμό έχεις αγοράσει και που πρόκειται να συνδεθείς;

----------


## ktselios

@aprin

Καλημέρα.
Έχω αγοράσει και στήσει τον εξής εξοπλισμό:

Pacific Wireless - 23dBi Bandpass filtered Die Cast Grid N Female
OVISLINK AIRLIVE ACCESS POINT WL-5460AP v2
Καλώδιο Aircom+ (1m)


Το που πρόκειται να συνδεθώ θα έλεγα ότι εξαρτάται από τις υπαρκτές δυνατότητες. Στο wind βλέπω ότι είμαι κοντά και ότι έχω οπτική επαφή με AP από ngia, TheLaz και forgetg. Δες και στο παρακάτω link τι παίζει:

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=10961

Καλημέρα και πάλι...

----------


## TheLaz

> Θα μπορούσε κανείς να με βοηθήσει;;


Για αυτό είμαστε εδώ....Ξεκίνα να ρωτάς....  ::   ::   :: 

Επίσης να επισημάνω το εξής...

Επί της Αγ. Λαύρας σε 3-4 τετράγωνα έχουμε μαζευτεί
1) Me myself and I
2)seimaz (client σε εμένα)
3)sptech (client σε εμένα)
4)gustrik (client σε εμένα)
5)ktselios

Oι τελευταίοι 4 αν απλώσετε χέρια από τα μπαλκόνια σας πιάνεστε άνετα.  ::   ::  
Δεν κάνετε κάτι μεταξύ σας (UTP, ασύρματα) να σας γυρίσω κανένα πιατάκι ? 

Το AP σιγά σιγά ζορίζεται...εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα, μείνετε όσο θέλετε
απλά είναι κρίμα να μην βγει κάτι άλλο γιατί είστε πολύ κοντά... 

Λίγο πιο κάτω υπάρχουν οι Thankap και Ιlisos. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι active.

----------


## ktselios

> Oι τελευταίοι 4 αν απλώσετε χέρια από τα μπαλκόνια σας πιάνεστε άνετα.   
> Δεν κάνετε κάτι μεταξύ σας (UTP, ασύρματα) να σας γυρίσω κανένα πιατάκι ?


Εννοείς 'δικό' μας υποδίκτυο;;

Σκέφτηκα μήπως είναι δυνατή η σύνδεσή μου καταρχήν στο forgetg ο οποίος δεν έχει πελάτες μέχρι τώρα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχω επαφή.

Το link να το ψάξω μόνος μου ή υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός ώστε να πάρω μια γεύση;

----------


## aprin

o Forgetg δεν πρέπει να είναι Access Point,δεν έχει διασύνδεση με κανέναν,μπας κ είναι πελάτης του Λάζαρου;
Τώρα μιας και έχεις εξοπλισμό,στήσε πιάτο κτλ και κάνε ένα scan με το ovislink,νομίζω έχει και δείκτη σήματος..
Πρόσεξε να κάνεις το scan με κάθετη και οριζόντια πόλωση του feeder,να δεις που πιάνεις καλύτερα..
Στη συνέχεια ρωτάς και πάλι  ::

----------


## TheLaz

> Εννοείς 'δικό' μας υποδίκτυο;;


Συνδέσεις μεταξύ σας θέλω να πω..κανονικά links....όπως είναι και το υπόλοιπο awmn.
Απλά άμα ειστε διπλανές πολυκατοικίες μπορεί να παίζει και καλωδιάκι  ::  




> Το link να το ψάξω μόνος μου ή υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός ώστε να πάρω μια γεύση;


Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να πεις...Σε έχασα....  ::   ::   ::  

Αν εννοείς την εγκατάσταση κλπ καλύτερα να δοκιμάσεις μόνος, για να δεις και τι παίζεται
αν τα βρεις σκούρα, χτυπάς τηλεφωνάκι, pmάκι κι όλο και κάποια ψυχή από τη γειτονιά θα
τρέξει να βοηθήσει...

Τώρα για οδηγό...το καλύτερο είναι το plug me in του Νικήτα (ngia)... 
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf





> μπας κ είναι πελάτης του Λάζαρου;


Δεν μου λέει κάτι.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ktselios

Ο εξοπλισμός έχει στηθεί. Μόνο ένα μικρό καλώδιο για την τροφοδοσία του ovislink μένει να φτιάξω. Θα το κάνω σήμερα. Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια και θα ρωτήσω ότι προκύψει παίδες.

Thanks!

----------


## Danimoth

> Δεν κάνετε κάτι μεταξύ σας (UTP, ασύρματα) να σας γυρίσω κανένα πιατάκι ? 
> 
> Το AP σιγά σιγά ζορίζεται...εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα, μείνετε όσο θέλετε
> απλά είναι κρίμα να μην βγει κάτι άλλο γιατί είστε πολύ κοντά...



lol, αν είστε τόσο πολλοί και τόσο κοντά ώστε να μπορείτε να βάλετε UTP θα ήταν φοβερή ιδέα.  :: 
Και πολύ πιο αποδοτικό.

----------


## GDip

paidia eimai teleiws neos sto thema kai psaxnomai akoma.menw zwgrafou giauto kai ekana reply edw epeidh eida oti kati sxetiko einai.tha i8ela voitheia gia ton e3oplismo kai genikotera gia to olo project.an kapoios mporei na asxoli8ei na mou e3hghsei as afhsei kapoio msn px na ta poume na dw ti mporw na kanw.
euxaristw kai pali

----------


## ktselios

Παιδιά επανέρχομαι...

Αφού ήμουν σε κατάσταση "idle" για αρκετούς μήνες, συνεχίζω το θέμα της σύνδεσής μου στο AWMN.

Συνοψίζω πάντως:
Θέλω να συνθεθώ σαν πελάτης.
Ο εξοπλισμός είναι αυτός που γράφω και λίγο πιο πάνω:

Pacific Wireless - 23dBi Bandpass filtered Die Cast Grid N Female
OVISLINK AIRLIVE ACCESS POINT WL-5460AP v2.
Καλώδιο Aircom+ (1m).

Η τροφοδοσία του airlive γίνεται με POE.

Αν λοιπόν είμαι σωστά "διαβασμένος" απομένει το tuning και το scanning πριν το linking.



Αναφέρω λοιπόν τα εξής πριν ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας:

Το airlive είναι σε client (infrastructure) mode.

Ένα δικό μου πρόχειρο και σίγουρα άπειρο scanning με τον παραπάνω εξοπλισμό δίνει σήμα 35 για τον awmn-913 (ngia) και 20 για τον awmn-3267 (TheLaz), μέσα από το ίδιο το Site survey του airlive 5460v2. Οι τιμές αυτές προκύπτουν αφού έχω ρυθμίσει την ισχύ του airlive στο ελάχιστο δυνατό ( Tx Power Level: Level 7 (About 8dB) ). Να σημειώσω ότι έχει το τελευταίο firmware e10 (27/7/2007). Δεν ξέρω σε τι μονάδες είναι αυτές οι τιμές που προανέφερα, αλλά μάλλον καλές είναι από όσα έχω διαβάσει και σε άλλα threads στο forum. Πάνω από "30" είναι καλά λέει... Εσείς θα μου πείτε, και προφανώς θέλω να έχω καλύτερο σήμα αν είναι δυνατόν. Αλλά ας προχωρήσουμε και στα υπόλοιπα...

Αν δείτε την εικόνα που επισυνάπτω, είμαι συνδεδεμένος με το awmn-913. Δεν έχω πάρει όμως ρυθμίσεις ακόμα και υποθέτω πως είναι το τελευταίο βήμα, δλδ να πάρω IP για το airlive, την NIC του PC μου καθώς επίσης και Subnet Mask και Default Gateway.

Καλά δεν τα λέω ρε παιδιά; Αυτές τις 4 ρυθμίσεις δεν πρέπει να βάλω στο TCP/IP του configuration του airlive και να test-αρω σε έναν browser αν βλέπω τη σελίδα http://www.awmn ?

Αν πρέπει να κάνω και κάποιες άλλες ρυθμίσεις βοηθείστε με παρακαλώ, καθότι νέος και αρχάριος...!

Ευχαριστώ,
Κώστας

ΥΓ Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι είχε γίνει επαφή στο παρελθόν με τον κομβούχο ngia, στον οποίο εξέφραζα την επιθυμία να συνδεθώ στο AP του, και είχαμε συμφωνήσει να προχωρήσω. Από τότε δεν έχω επικοινωνήσει ξανά, μιας και "πάγωσα" το θέμα. Αν δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι άλλο, θα επικοινωνήσω άμεσα ώστε να πάρω τις απαιτούμενες διευθύνσεις.

----------


## Vigor

Kώστα με τον ιστό τι έκανες τελικά? Πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο αν θέλεις βοήθεια.

----------


## aprin

Δε χρειάζεται να πάρεις ip για το airlive.Μπορείς ν'αφήσεις τη default.Απλά στα TCP/IP settings στα windows προσπάθησε να δεις αν παίρνεις αυτόματα τις ρυθμίσεις (αν λειτουργεί DHCP server ston ngia) βάζοντας obtain ip automatically.
Επίσης χρειάζεται τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις στον Browser για να δεις αν μπαίνεις στο http://www.awmn.Καλύτερα να το ελέγξεις αν είσαι συνδεδεμένος κάνοντας ping απ'το command line σε κάποια ip (πχ 10.26.122.1 του νικήτα)
Το σήμα κοντά στα 35 είναι ασθενές,ένας φίλος παίζει με full ισχύ αλλιώς κόβεται απ'ότι θυμάμαι.
Επειδή μένουμε κοντά,αν έχεις laptop μπορώ να έρθω να κάνουμε scan της προκοπής με μια κάρτα που έχω του νικήτα,μπας και πιάσεις και τίποτε άλλο.Λογικά θα επιστρέψω Αθήνα αύριο βράδυ-πες για Πέμπτη πρωί.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα

----------


## Vigor

Scan έχει γίνει από τον Νοέμβρη.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342410#342410 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342410#342410 Internet

----------


## ktselios

@Vigor

Γιώργο, με τον ιστό δεν έκανα κάτι. Αποφάσισα σε πρώτη φάση να αφήσω τον υπάρχοντα. Σκέφτηκα να δω πρώτα πως πάει και αν είναι τον αλλάζω σε 1-2 μήνες. Καλά-καλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο να δω τι "παίζει"...

@aprin
Έβαλα "obtain IP automatically" στην IP της NIC που συνδέεται με το airlive. Η διεύθυνση που πήρα ήταν 169.254.143.70! Μάλλον δεν έχει DHCP server ο ngia. Επίσης, έκανα ping 10.26.122.1 και δεν είχα επιστροφή.
Ποιες είναι οι ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να έχει ο browser ώστε να μπω στο http://www.awmn ? Μήπως μπορείς να με διαφωτίσεις λίγο?
Το σήμα δεν ξέρω αν είναι ασθενές, μόνο με scanning και netstumbler μπορώ να διαπιστώσω, από όσο φαντάζομαι.
Πάντως διαφώνω σε κάτι που μου είπες: αν κρατήσω το airlive με την default Lan IP (δλδ 192.168.100.252) και η NIC που συνδέεται πάρει από DHCP πως θα "βλέπονται"? Μήπως δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι?

Πάντως ρε παιδιά δεν πήρα σαφή απάντηση. Αυτά που ρώτησα προηγουμένως ήταν άσχετα τελικά; Για να το θέσω πιο απλά και πιο χαζά:

Τι πρέπει να κάνω από εδώ και πέρα για να συνδεθώ επιτέλους;; περιμένω 2-3 απλές υποδείξεις του στυλ κάνε αυτό, βάλε εκείνο, μην αλλάζεις τίποτα και περίμενε βοήθεια από το Θεό !!  ::

----------


## JB172

Αφού κάνεις connect σε ένα AP από το site survey, πήγαινε στις ρυθμίσεις TCP/IP στο Ovislink και βάλτο σε client.
Αφού περιμένεις 35-40 sec αν θυμάμαι καλά, για να κάνει reboot, πήγαινε στα tcp/ip settings της κάρτας δικτύου σου και βάλτο στο "αυτόματο".
Λογικά μετά από λίγο θα πάρεις ip από τον ngia.  :: 
Από ότι θυμάμαι, όταν είχα κάνει κάποια test, είχα συνδεθεί στον ngia με dhcp.

----------


## ktselios

Σε ευχαριστώ JB172! Έκανα όπως μου είπες και τελικά συνδέθηκα. 

Όντως υφίσταται DHCP server από τον ngia. Βέβαια προέκυψαν άλλα προβλήματα, δλδ δεν είχα internet. Προφανώς πρέπει να διαβάσω τι θα κάνω με το routing και την DSL. Από όσο είδα υπάρχει σχετικό thread με πολλές σελίδες στο forum. Οπότε τώρα κατευθείνομαι στο να καταφέρω να έχω και τα 2 σε αρμονική συνύπαρξη  :: 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ktselios

Χθες τελικά συνδέθηκα στον awmn-913 με πολύ καλό σήμα! 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Vigor για τη βοήθεια και το χρόνο που διέθεσε για να πραγματοποιήσουμε το tuning στο linking!!

Σιγά-σιγά θα αρχίσω να ανακαλύπτω τις υπηρεσίες του AWMN...

Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη βοήθειά σου!  ::   ::

----------

